# lost house deeds



## marsharua (7 May 2005)

My elderly aunt's house deeds have been lost or mislaid.  She left them many years ago with her local bank manager for safe keeping.  That bank was subsequently taken over by one of the larger banks who have now told her they have made exhaustive search for the deeds without success.  As she may need to sell in a year or two and move to a nursing home she is wondering if there is a procedure in law for obtaining new deeds where originals are not forthcoming.  Anyone out there have experience of this kind of problem ?


----------



## Sue Ellen (7 May 2005)

This previous thread  outlines the procedures necessary (see Vanilla's explanation).

Just wondering if the costs involved can be recovered from the institution who stored and mislaid the deeds?


----------



## Unregistered (7 May 2005)

I had a look at the thread indicated by Sueellen - thanks Sue.

With regard to that thread, can anyone explain the difference between the Land Registry and the Register of Deeds mentioned in Vanilla's post?


----------



## CCOVICH (7 May 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> I had a look at the thread indicated by Sueellen - thanks Sue.
> 
> With regard to that thread, can anyone explain the difference between the Land Registry and the Register of Deeds mentioned in Vanilla's post?




See this post


----------

